# Good general care sheet for GTF litoria cearula



## instar (Aug 1, 2004)

Does any one have a really good care sheet specifically for litoria cearula
please? It might be nice to add one to the caresheet forum. Hopefully baritji will add his freshwater croc caresheet too.


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 1, 2004)

look here for a care sheet http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------



## instar (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks Spotted! :wink:


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 1, 2004)

your welcome


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks spotted..............i wouldnt have any idea about frogs .........but i will definitely read up on them...........


----------



## spottedpython (Aug 3, 2004)

your welcome miss magickal


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 17, 2004)

Very good book to buy is "Care and Breeding of Popular Tree Frogs" - A comprehensive Manual by Experts. by Philippe de Vosjoli, Robert Mailloux and Drew Ready. This covers White's Tree Frogs, White-lipped Tree Frogs, Green Tree Frogs and Red-eyed Tree Frogs. I got this through the Amazon Books website. Cost $6 all up including postage from the States. There is also another one by a South Australian Frog Expert - Mike Tyler. You can get it from some pet shops. Costs $15 but not nearly as good as the one above. Not much detail on breeding them at all. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks, I plan on getting the book by Philippe de Vosjoli soon. tylers book is ok but not too much "hands on" info.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah Inny, very good book mate. Will try and get some photos organised asap of the froggies. Only prob is I don't have a digital cam, so have to wait till the roll of film is finished in the old Kodak clunker, before I get them developed, scanned, uploaded, etc, etc. Yarp yarp yarp!!! LOL!!


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

lol, get on with it "annually enhanced" girl! :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 18, 2004)

Enuf of the old dammit! LOL


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

Aw sorry chez, I changed it! :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 18, 2004)

Hahahaha!!! ROFL Inny! Ain't it great to have a good sense of humour??? LOL


----------



## instar (Aug 18, 2004)

My sense of humour helps me make sense of the world around me. to quote monty python...
"Always look on the bright side of life......." :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 18, 2004)

lalalala!!! Always look on the bright side of life! lalalala! Hey! I'm a muso. Guitar and 5 String Banjo, Spoons, Tambourine etc. Yarp Yarp!


----------

